
How to name your company (or anything) - jasonlynes
http://www.tinygigantic.com/2011/02/22/the-naming-stuff-process/
======
jasonlynes
he also previously posted the 2 commandments of naming:

[http://www.tinygigantic.com/2011/02/18/the-top-two-
immutable...](http://www.tinygigantic.com/2011/02/18/the-top-two-immutable-
laws-of-naming/)

1\. this isnt about you (or your wife. or your friend who’s in marketing who
really loves web 2.0 spellings. it's about strategy)

2\. everything dies in legal (so look for a bunch of names that are good
enough)

------
pbhjpbhj
Yet tinygigantic seems like a pretty poor name to me, even with the attempt to
make it work using an ant logo.

